# Robot Chicken - Frakking Galactica



## Clark Kent (Aug 29, 2007)

*Robot Chicken - Frakking Galactica
By Rowan - Wed, 29 Aug 2007 19:09:48 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================




Yes that's really Katee, Micheal and Tahmoh's voices.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## lkblair (Aug 29, 2007)

Soon to be a classic!  I'm a BSG junkie, though. 

Lisa


----------

